# Test drove a gto for the first time.



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

So I test drove a 04 gto yesterday and I was amazed! It was a great time. The only question I had was if the shifter should have some vibration in it as you get on it. It wasn't a violent shake but I rest my hand on the shifter when I am driving and it was quite annoying. Next I want to drive a 05-06 to see how this drive by wire is and what the hell 50 more horse feels like.


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

nice, the first time I test drove one was the day I bought it haha


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

NYGGTO said:


> So I test drove a 04 gto yesterday and I was amazed! It was a great time. The only question I had was if the shifter should have some vibration in it as you get on it. It wasn't a violent shake but I rest my hand on the shifter when I am driving and it was quite annoying. Next I want to drive a 05-06 to see how this drive by wire is and what the hell 50 more horse feels like.


Is the vibration audible? It's possible there's an after market shifter in there. The stock has a rubbery, imprecise feel, which is good for muting vibration but bad for quick shifts.


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

fattirewilly said:


> Is the vibration audible? It's possible there's an after market shifter in there. The stock has a rubbery, imprecise feel, which is good for muting vibration but bad for quick shifts.


No it wasn't audible at all just a very powerful vibration. Maybe it was just talking to me!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

neverend3r said:


> nice, the first time I test drove one was the day I bought it haha


as did I. sold on the first shift


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

My test drive was AFTER I signed the papers haha. I sat in an already purchased vehicle and one of the workers told me to 'start her up'....so of course I did. I told them the one I wanted, they had it brought in from another dealership a couple days later and I drove home. So yea, I did it pretty backwards lol.


----------



## Mooch (Mar 30, 2009)

They can vibrate, even rattle, there is a kit somewhere with new bushings that solves that.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

After the test drive, came the purchase for me. Goodluck with your next test drive.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha yea i was pretty set on wanting mine before i drove it but after i test drove it i was totally sold, quite the difference from a 2000 grand prix gt


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

Corkster719 said:


> Haha yea i was pretty set on wanting mine before i drove it but after i test drove it i was totally sold, quite the difference from a 2000 grand prix gt


my previous car was a pontiac sunfire se that I drove for over 5 years!:lol:


----------



## TinMan (Mar 10, 2009)

I've test drove 6 so far... And I CAN'T WAIT to find one that I can pull the trigger on... 

I've got 15 or so years behind a manual... but I've never had a beautiful V8 and a manual.... WOW!!!!! Rowing through the gears, hearing the rumble... being pressed back in the seat.... *sigh*!!!

Drive a bunch of them.... Everyone so far has been pretty different... Cold, I can feel the 2nd gear syncro ratching... but could just be I shift too fast...

ON THIS NOTE... One that I really liked, wouldn't engage the clutch until the peddle was almost all the way out... In the old days, that ment it was about gone... what about on these???

In this area, anything other than an 04 is as rare as hen's teeth... the few 05's and 06's are priced very high...  

I'm pretty pumped about one I'm going to look at tomorrow after work..... My favorite GTO color too.... Silver!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

My tester was an '04 Torrid Red M6 in 2004. I had a new sales lady:rofl: I took it about a mile away from the dealership went up a deserted dead end road, turned around, came to a stop, turned off the T/C, and proceeded to roast 'em in first, second, and chirpped third. She was scared to death, and didn't say a word on the ride back. Unfortunately the wife wasn't on board with the buy, but I was bound to own one. I waited until I found a used '05 this year, but it has been worth every minute of the wait!:cool


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

REX said:


> My tester was an '04 Torrid Red M6 in 2004. I had a new sales lady:rofl: I took it about a mile away from the dealership went up a deserted dead end road, turned around, came to a stop, turned off the T/C, and proceeded to roast 'em in first, second, and chirpped third. She was scared to death, and didn't say a word on the ride back.


And I often wonder about those first 200 dealer miles on my 06....


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

fattirewilly said:


> And I often wonder about those first 200 dealer miles on my 06....


I know what you mean! I often wonder about the first *23K* on the used one I bought:willy:


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Finding manuals in my area is getting harder by the day. Found one 2day, 05 red 43,000. The dealer wants 17,000 for it but the price is neg. I'm going to test drive it wed and will let everyone know how it went.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

NYGGTO said:


> Finding manuals in my area is getting harder by the day. Found one 2day, 05 red 43,000. The dealer wants 17,000 for it but the price is neg. I'm going to test drive it wed and will let everyone know how it went.


One idea that I wish I had given more thought to, prior to buying mine is that there are likely to be a lot of '06 lease returns coming onto the market in the next few month... Just something to think about.


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

REX said:


> One idea that I wish I had given more thought to, prior to buying mine is that there are likely to be a lot of '06 lease returns coming onto the market in the next few month... Just something to think about.


Good call. I will look into that too. Thanks


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

The "rattling shifter" is a known issue. There is a fix for it on another GTO site that involves removing the shifter handle and insulating it from the shifter arm. A good bit of the manuals have this issue. Just ignore it....it isn't hurting anything. Of course, a GMM Ripshifter would be a good fix....


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got lucky and knew the dealer! he let me take it for the weekend, sounded like a dumb ideal to me cause i new what i was going to do in the gto lol... that following Monday she was bought. I guess the dealer new what he was doing after all


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

No test drive for me, I didn't even know how to drive manual. I just wanted a gto so bad that I bought the first that was available to me. I had to have my dad drive it offf the lot and try to follow him back home in his work truck couldn't keep up though.:lol: Then learned that night how to drive it because i had work the next morning! I cant say how many times i stalled in my neighborhood and i couldn't get the take off right so i would be donig burn-outs alot, everybody was coming outside to see what was making all the noise it was a little embarassing. But now i got it down easily. And Love It.:rofl:


----------



## GMFan454 (Apr 17, 2009)

goatcrazy88 said:


> No test drive for me, I didn't even know how to drive manual. I just wanted a gto so bad that I bought the first that was available to me. I had to have my dad drive it offf the lot and try to follow him back home in his work truck couldn't keep up though.:lol: Then learned that night how to drive it because i had work the next morning! I cant say how many times i stalled in my neighborhood and i couldn't get the take off right so i would be donig burn-outs alot, everybody was coming outside to see what was making all the noise it was a little embarassing. But now i got it down easily. And Love It.:rofl:


Too funny. I went thru the same thing but in a company truck. A standard nissan hard body truck.


----------



## GTOgirl6 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Shifter rattle/vibration*



Mooch said:


> They can vibrate, even rattle, there is a kit somewhere with new bushings that solves that.


I haven't been driving mine lately, as I have been out of town on business quite a bit..........but I just noticed recently that the shifter has a vibration/rattle now that it didn't have before (6-speed manual). It stops when I rest my hand on the shifter. It pretty much "rattles" in any gear. It's the stock shifter. Would you say it's bad bushings?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTOgirl6 said:


> but I just noticed recently that the shifter has a vibration/rattle now that it didn't have before (6-speed manual). It stops when I rest my hand on the shifter. It pretty much "rattles" in any gear. It's the stock shifter. Would you say it's bad bushings?




What? Are you serious about the bad bushings?


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

My first drive was one of my department heads 05 m6, then an 06 a at a dealer, and finally my 06 m6


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

i put a 500.00 deposit on my car, then drove 400 miles to go and test drive her. unfortunately, it was raining so i wasnt able to see what she was made of. needless to say, i was satisfied with her and bought her within 5 min


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1 small GoaT said:


> i put a 500.00 deposit on my car, then drove 400 miles to go and test drive her. unfortunately, it was raining so i wasnt able to see what she was made of. needless to say, i was satisfied with her and bought her within 5 min


I ordered mine through the dealership without test driving one. I put quite a bit down on it too. I did finally test drive one at a neighboring dealership while waiting for mine to arrive. BTW with the price of these dropping like a rock, I could have bought 2 for what I paid for mine, and at that time I got a good deal. 
:cheers on your ride.


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah makes me wonder if I should have waited till spring to buy my 05, probably could have got it for a few grand cheaper!


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I ordered mine through the dealership without test driving one. I put quite a bit down on it too. I did finally test drive one at a neighboring dealership while waiting for mine to arrive. BTW with the price of these dropping like a rock, I could have bought 2 for what I paid for mine, and at that time I got a good deal.
> :cheers on your ride.



yes, i got mine for a steal when the economy took a toll. there are so many down here in atlanta going anwhere from 12k to 18k. ranging from 04's to 06's


----------



## michaelescobar1606 (May 28, 2009)

I agree I bought mine the day i test drove it too. we have been haply ever after ever sense. upgrade from a 1989 chrysler newyorker. I get the same mpg except with 400 hp instead of 100hp lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

My first ride came after putting down a 1g deposite and driving a crappy mazda rental car for 7 hours from ohio to deleware to pick her up. needless to say the ride back was much more fun.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> My first ride came after putting down a 1g deposite and driving a crappy mazda rental car for 7 hours from ohio to deleware to pick her up. needless to say the ride back was much more fun.


i agree. this was the first 6speed i have ever owned and driven. prior to this i drove a 90 nissan 240sx 5 speed. on the way back home i did not realize that i had it in 4th gear until i got about half way home. i was running at 3,000 rpm for bout 30 min. i was used to running 3,000rpm in the 240sx. yes yes i am big NOOBIE. but that thing got up and went in 4th, needless to say, i thought i was in 6th until we stopped to get gas. hahaha good times!! anybody else got a good story??:willy:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

i gotta say that i was really impress with the fit and finish (and smell) that was more like a German car than a cheap Grand Prix.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

You can find one better than that. I would like to hear the cam hit though. My 06 GTO only has 34,000 miles on it and i've had to replace the ignition switch and the tensioner pulley is already squeaking. Kinda wish i'd gotten a Challenger now!!!


----------

